# It's the Beetles!



## cgipson1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Still testing a new diffusion setup for macro use... what do you think of the lighting?

Box Elder Bug-Adult  Boisea trivittata  FAMILY RHOPALIDAE


----------



## wornways (Sep 14, 2011)

Very nice. What kind of lens?


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 14, 2011)

wornways said:


> Very nice. What kind of lens?



Tokina 100mm 2.8 macro


----------



## wornways (Sep 14, 2011)

In the original uncropped image, how much of the image-space does the cropped portion utilize?


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 14, 2011)

wornways said:


> In the original uncropped image, how much of the image-space does the cropped portion utilize?



Top photo is close to a max crop... 99% or so.

bottom photo is about a 30% crop..


----------



## jrice12 (Sep 14, 2011)

Diffuser is starting to look pretty good.  #1 the flash shine on the eyes show that the diffuser is doing its job, but maybe not quite enough with the shadowning underneath - lighting might be just a tad harsh.  #2 I think the lighting is about perfect, not too harsh yet not flat.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 14, 2011)

jrice12 said:


> Diffuser is starting to look pretty good.  #1 the flash shine on the eyes show that the diffuser is doing its job, but maybe not quite enough with the shadowning underneath - lighting might be just a tad harsh.  #2 I think the lighting is about perfect, not too harsh yet not flat.



I was about 4" closer on the first shot.. so light was a little stronger! I will have to try backing off on the flash a little bit on more reflective subjects. Thanks!


----------

